# Happy Thanksgiving



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of the WB family!!! May you all enjoy the day with family and friends. I hope everyone can take a moment and think about what they are thankful for.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 25, 2021)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks and Same to you Eric. Our house will be full we will have Ren age 1 and Mother 91.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my WB family!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Doing things a little different this year. I normally do all the cooking and Betty follows me around cleaning up my mess, lol. But I only get one day off for Thanksgiving this year so rather than spending all of our time in the kitchen we ordered our dinner so we can spend time visiting with the kids instead. We're going really different and ordered Italian from my favorite Italian restaurant. It'll still be a feast but allow us to focus on time together. Then it's back to work tomorrow. I'm the only driver working, lowest man on the seniority totem pole.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and one... or, um, yeah.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving!

I appreciate all of you and the friendships we have here!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my WB family!
We celebrated Thanksgiving last Saturday. With the kids working and going to school and other work conflicts, that was when everybody was free. It was different this year. My wife was the one that made the majority of the meal and I smoked the turkey and ham. With her passing we were in a state of confusion. BUT it all came together and was a great time of thanks, fellowship and love.
And I'll hafta say the meal came out crazy good. (See video below). Today my daughter's family is coming over and bringing Mexican food. This afternoon I'm heading to Pam's sister's house for fellowship and deer chili! YEEHAW

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 14


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 25, 2021)

My daughter made me do it! It's ok, she knitted it!




Happy Thanksgiving my Cellulouse-loving friends!

I'm looking for @Arn213 on the tube while watching the parade!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 13


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy T-day to one & all. It's the 1st time in 2 years I'll be able to eat a meal with my 87 year old Mom.
I cooked a turkey, so she wouldn't have to.
Please remember those less fortunate than us. Be thankful for what you have.
Especially if you have not seen family in 2 years.
God bless one & all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all! Doing things a little different this year. I normally do all the cooking and Betty follows me around cleaning up my mess, lol. But I only get one day off for Thanksgiving this year so rather than spending all of our time in the kitchen we ordered our dinner so we can spend time visiting with the kids instead. We're going really different and ordered Italian from my favorite Italian restaurant. It'll still be a feast but allow us to focus on time together. Then it's back to work tomorrow. I'm the only driver working, lowest man on the seniority totem pole.


Enjoy the day brother! Don't feel alone tomorrow, I'm back at it too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We are back to a house full this year, and everyone will be bringing something. We are doing the turkey, dressing, home made crescent rolls, vegetables and four pies. Various salads, mashed potatoes and other dishes will be arriving soon.

Thankful that we are all healthy and that I've got a new great-nephew that will be arriving sometime late January.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> My daughter made me do it! It's ok, she knitted it!
> 
> View attachment 218749
> Happy Thanksgiving my Cellulouse-loving friends!
> ...


Look at you a Tennessean “fashionista”! You know she needs to complete your attire and make you a matching scarf with “Bard of Barbecue” in script- otherwise you are short of being “gorgeous and fabulous”!  However, you don’t want to be caught wearing that on a job site…..….…they going to think you are homeless! I bet you were thinking something else Lil’ Mikey?

Happy  to all my WB brothers and sisters (@Barb & @Jolie0708)!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Barb (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I hope your day is filled with friends, family, love and laughter. Mostly laughter. :)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! 

We don't live close to any family and, as a pastor, I'm pretty tied down for the holidays with services at church. So just the four of us here today, as usual. While we do miss the big family gatherings, we've also come to enjoy quiet holidays where we get to worship with our church family and then spend a quiet day at home, making a nice meal. (Well, quiet is a relative term with two energetic young boys in the house!)

Ham, green bean casserole, roasted squash, stuffing, deviled eggs, rolls, and pumpkin and apple pies here today.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 25, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> ! I bet you were thinking something else Lil’ Mikey?


Now you wouldn't be assuming assuming Lil Mikey would make disparaging remarks about inferi.........errr.......interior designers?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 25, 2021)

Somebody shoot me! I've just watched 5 hours of TV!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving WB family! Traditional turkey day with my sister and brother-in-law over. The smells are killing me about now! Enjoy the day and count your blessings! Chuck

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving peeps!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Now you wouldn't be assuming assuming Lil Mikey would make disparaging remarks about inferi.........errr.......interior designers?


Well, Lil Mikey look at this sighting! Looks like you have been moonlighting in the NYC TG Parade…………..the red is a good look on you, but the outfit is lacking red suspenders!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends on WB and gave a great time with Family and Friends. !!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 25, 2021)

We are blessed with good health and good fortune in that we are able to be with our kids and grandkids one more year. We have much to be thankful for.

Hope all you guys have a great day whatever you do.

Alan

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 25, 2021)

I feel sorry for all those family's who have an empty space at the table this year due to the pandemic.
I sincerely hope we get this under control soon. I've lost 3 family members this past year due to this mess. 

BTW, I had a decent meal with my Mom, & my brother.
Mom was so happy to get a turkey already cooked for her.
She's just not able to do a big meal anymore.
It did my heart good to see her so happy to have a nice turkey this year.

I hope all of you had a nice T-day as well.
Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy thanksgiving y’all. The family and I are spending it on the road tonight in Baton Rouge. Wife and I got us an expensive steak. Sure beats overgrown yard bird!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## drycreek (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! 
Long day, suffering food coma now. Reflecting on Thanksgivings past & looking forward to those yet to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jolie0708 (Nov 27, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Look at you a Tennessean “fashionista”! You know she needs to complete your attire and make you a matching scarf with “Bard of Barbecue” in script- otherwise you are short of being “gorgeous and fabulous”!  However, you don’t want to be caught wearing that on a job site…..….…they going to think you are homeless! I bet you were thinking something else Lil’ Mikey?
> 
> Happy  to all my WB brothers and sisters (@Barb & @Jolie0708)!!!!!


Happy late thankfulness to all yall as well!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

